# Tony Khan calls himself the most influential name in Wrestling of the past 20 years



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*But I'm wrong for calling him a self-centered douchebag? 😂*


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

NathanMayberry said:


> View attachment 106451
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Tony Khan isn't really wrong (even if it's playful banter), but I believe that the OP is taking his response way too seriously.



The Legit DMD said:


> *But I'm wrong for calling him a self-centered douchebag? 😂*


That would be a yes.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Honestly, even if he was joking seeing that makes me convinced we'll get Tony as a regular on-screen character on Dynamite.

He would be already if he wasn't awkward as hell. Even the way he hugs people looks weird lool. His Impact promos were shit too. He doesn't have IT.

Though I wonder if they can make a gimmick out of that. Go all-in on him being an awkward spoiled rich kid wrestling fanboy owner.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Tony Khan isn't really wrong (even if it's playful banter), but I believe that the OP is taking his response way too seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you're wrong 😂


Oh my god...


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> Tony Khan isn't really wrong





Chip Chipperson said:


> Oh my god...


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

taker_2004 said:


>


Snake!


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

What a delusional dickhead. 20 years ago is 2001. A lot of things have happened within that time frame.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Are jokes not allowed now?


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Dr. Middy said:


> Are jokes not allowed now?


Sure, at Tony's expense!


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

He's not wrong


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Clearly a joke as Middy said. I guess that one can make a case that he's up there for bringing AEW forward, but everyone knows that he isn't THE most influential person.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

The actual answer is obviously Vince McMahon, by a massive distance, since he's been in complete control of the No. 1 promotion for all of that time. 

Whether you like him or not, Khan would certainly be top 5 though, maybe top 2 (I hardly watch NJPW so I can't say that with any confidence). The influence of AEW has been enormous. They've taken some of NJPW and WWE's bigger stars, NXT made major changes in response to them, they've got two national TV shows. If Tony Khan doesn't want to start a promotion none of that happens.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I wonder if the Critics understand irony


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

Vince? I’d also have to consider — of all people — Jeff Jarrett.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

He's objectively wrong but you can see what he's trying to do here


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

zorori said:


> Vince? I’d also have to consider — of all people — Jeff Jarrett.


Vince, Jeff Jarrett, Triple H, Stephanie McMahon, Cena, Paul Heyman all come up before Tony I think. Maybe even Dixie Carter considering she ran TNA for 11-12 years and right now was more successful than AEW.

Sapolsky also had a lot of influence on the changing landscape of wrestling and continues to do so today.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

In the last 2-3 years? Sure. In the last 20 years? Nope.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

he is taking the P I double snake ... cmon


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Dude has shook up the pro wrestling world more than anyone else has. I mean major network, stars, growing at a great rate. Like this wasn’t some flash in the pan venture. He’s created a legit major wrestling promotion.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Tony's chasing the dragon again.

Stay away from Twatter.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Vince, Jeff Jarrett, Triple H, Stephanie McMahon, Cena, Paul Heyman all come up before Tony I think. Maybe even Dixie Carter considering she ran TNA for 11-12 years and right now was more successful than AEW.
> 
> Sapolsky also had a lot of influence on the changing landscape of wrestling and continues to do so today.


Don't forget Cucknette.


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

Its between TK and Meltzer atm

Thankfully, the toxic opinions of some 'fans' doesn't change the fact that Khan made a massive positive impact for the industry in just few years tbh 😛


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> Dude has shook up the pro wrestling world more than anyone else has. I mean major network, stars, growing at a great rate. Like this wasn’t some flash in the pan venture. He’s created a legit major wrestling promotion.


That doesn't make you influential though. If you were NXT Only Khan and your dad was the billionaire sports franchise owner who gave you 100 million dollars and his media contacts you yourself could probably do the exact same thing or hire someone to do it for you for the same success.

The major network comes from his father and his billionaire contacts, the stars come from the money his father gave him, the growth comes from those stars and his wrestlers working hard plus the major network.

Tony hasn't really created any of this himself, all you can give him credit for is successfully managing a team that has managed to do this for him (Which is deserving of a lot of respect to be honest) but most of everything he's gotten is from money and his fathers contacts.

Compare it to someone like Jeff Jarrett who took a small regional PPV only wrestling promotion with just 1% of the budget Tony had and got it to become an international company that got on a strong TV network, toured internationally and competed (Although unsuccessfully) with Vince.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Outlaw91 said:


> Don't forget Cucknette.


That's a good point actually, he's had a lot of influence over a much loved era of WWE, was involved in one of TNA's hottest runs and saved ROH.

Cornette should definitely be in this conversation.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Dr. Middy said:


> Are jokes not allowed now?


Yep. But when was the last time you saw Vince making jokes on Twitter?
TK is supposed to be the owner and promoter of a big time wrestling promotion. It´s time he started acting like a professional and leave the jokes to his talent.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I needed that laugh.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That's a good point actually, he's had a lot of influence over a much loved era of WWE, was involved in one of TNA's hottest runs and saved ROH.
> 
> Cornette should definitely be in this conversation.


Yes, he was fired from those places plus many more others in the last 20 years.


----------



## James Cagney (Oct 5, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> Yep. But when was the last time you saw Vince making jokes on Twitter?
> TK is supposed to be the owner and promoter of a big time wrestling promotion. It´s time he started acting like a professional and leave the jokes to his talent.


You have a point, but Vince belongs to the older generation of the 80s and 90s where most people had well developed personalities mainly due to healthy social lives which involved face to face interactions more. These days most of the people growing up act more often like immatures thanks to social media which affects social lives and can hinder personality development.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

More proof people on this forum take things way too seriously. It was a joke.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

yeahright2 said:


> Yep. But when was the last time you saw Vince making jokes on Twitter?
> TK is supposed to be the owner and promoter of a big time wrestling promotion. It´s time he started acting like a professional and leave the jokes to his talent.


He can act however he wants to. If he wants to be a goof then he can be a goof. 
LOL giving Vince McMahon as an example...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> Yep. But when was the last time you saw Vince making jokes on Twitter?
> TK is supposed to be the owner and promoter of a big time wrestling promotion. It´s time he started acting like a professional and leave the jokes to his talent.


I wouldn't even really want the talent joking online to be honest. I saw things like a Dark Order guy calling Pillman Jr. out for "shooting his shot" on the new AEW signing girl and cringed at it.



Outlaw91 said:


> Yes, he was fired from those places plus many more others in the last 20 years.


I think he quit ROH and TNA. ROH because he was killing himself in the role and TNA because Russo took over and was unhappy.

WWE he was released though, fair enough.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Outlaw91 said:


> He can act however he wants to. If he wants to be a goof then he can be a goof.
> LOL giving Vince McMahon as an example...


What other big time promoters are out there? AEW said themselves they thought they were direct competition to WWE, so naturally there´s gonna be made comparisons..


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I wouldn't even really want the talent joking online to be honest. I saw things like a Dark Order guy calling Pillman Jr. out for "shooting his shot" on the new AEW signing girl and cringed at it.


Well, if the talent makes jokes you can always say it´s in character.. But TK has made a point out of saying that he´s not an onscreen character, therefore everything he says and writes must be taken at face value as something said and meant by a company owner.
..Which means that he´s actually delusional enough to think he´s the most influential name in wrestling for the past 20 years..


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

yeahright2 said:


> What other big time promoters are out there? AEW said themselves they thought they were direct competition to WWE, so naturally there´s gonna be made comparisons..


That doesn't mean he has to copy the behavior of Vince McMahon, who you seem to consider some kind of standard...


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I wouldn't even really want the talent joking online to be honest. I saw things like a Dark Order guy calling Pillman Jr. out for "shooting his shot" on the new AEW signing girl and cringed at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was fired from everywhere, except maybe from MLW.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Outlaw91 said:


> He was fired from everywhere, except maybe from MLW.


Hmm okay, that shoot where he went in depth for an hour about why he left ROH and said it was because he was stressed hardcore must be incorrect then.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Outlaw91 said:


> That doesn't mean he has to copy the behavior of Vince McMahon, who you seem to consider some kind of standard...


VKM is the wrestling standard in the western world, that´s undeniable, simply because he for the last 20 years has been the ONLY big time player. But where did I say people should copy him?

But okay. Go beyond wrestling then.. Owners of multi-national companies that acts like goofs on twitter except Trump and Elon Musk? Sure Trump was arguably the most powerful man on earth for a while, but that didn´t stop the other world leaders from laughing at him because he made a fool out of himself...
When Musk says something not really well-thought, his company stocks drops significantly...

At the level AEW sees themselves, there simply has to be some professionalism.


----------



## IpostHIGH (Feb 5, 2017)

Well he is second to Vince, so I guess he isn't far from the answer.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I guess nobody can have a bit of fun on Twitter these days...


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Nothing Finer said:


> Whether you like him or not, Khan would certainly be top 5 though, maybe top 2


Oh please. He's not even in the top 2 most influential people in AEW, let alone the entire industry in the last 20 years.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

A PG Attitude said:


> More proof people on this forum take things way too seriously. It was a joke.


Was it though. 

It might come across that way, but this guy has a massive ego. 

Was it a joke when he said he's learned from WCW about not what to do.


----------



## Chairshot620 (Mar 12, 2010)

I kinda get the impression that Tony is slowly building a bit of a heel persona for himself here and there and having fun with that.

I don’t think he’s going to go full blown Mr. McMahon anytime soon though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

WOW! WWE fans are very sensitive little flowers aren't they?


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That doesn't make you influential though.


Money does though, and he has a lot of that to waste. Fuck you, Tony Khan's father's money!


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Either he's being serious, which of course is embarrassing.

Or... he's joking? So... What does that mean? Who does this benefit? If you want to put this on BTE as an obvious joke then that's fine, I guess, but if you put this out there you have to account for people taking it literally. Having seen his ego at Fulham my first thought was they he was being serious. When he told the Fulhams fans to "Go to hell!" I suppose that was a joke too.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Shaun_27 said:


> Either he's being serious, which of course is embarrassing.
> 
> Or... he's joking? So... What does that mean? Who does this benefit? If you want to put this on BTE as an obvious joke then that's fine, I guess, but if you put this out there you have to account for people taking it literally. Having seen his ego at Fulham my first thought was they he was being serious. *When he told the Fulhams fans to "Go to hell!" I suppose that was a joke too.*


No he was deadly serious and it was one fan not “fans”. It was a fan that was constantly being negative towards him.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

This forums has some people with the biggest hate boners for Khan.

I disagree that he is the most influential in the past 20 years, but he is definitely 2nd behind Vince. Anybody who says otherwise is lying.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Obviously. Look at what he created.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

He’s not even the most influential “Khan” in wrestling at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Prized Fighter said:


> This forums has some people with the biggest hate boners for Khan.
> 
> I disagree that he is the most influential in the past 20 years, but he is definitely 2nd behind Vince. Anybody who says otherwise is lying.


Bryan and Punk have both been more influential than Khan.

Since Punks pipe bomb it’s almost the norm to see guys cut promos with insider terms and breaking the 4th wall.

Punk and Bryan were both headliners as small guys, something that is rarely done and changed how WWE viewed the Indy style as a whole.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Obviously. Look at what he created.


Yeah, he managed FC Fulham to relegate. Ah wait, he said most influential *in wrestling*.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

La Parka said:


> Bryan and Punk have both been more influential than Khan.
> 
> Since Punks pipe bomb it’s almost the norm to see guys cut promos with insider terms and breaking the 4th wall.
> 
> Punk and Bryan were both headliners as small guys, something that is rarely done and changed how WWE viewed the Indy style as a whole.


I love Punk and Bryan, but their influence was always going to be capped. To Punk's own admission, he was just a spoke on the wheel and the WWE did continue to turn after he and Bryan were both gone. They do bring strong value and did make strong contributions to the wrestling industry, but that influence was limited by WWE decision makers. I would argue that Khan being the lynch pin that brought together multiple non-WWE companies is way more influencial then anything those guys did inside of WWE. Even after everything Bryan contributed, WWE is still going back to their big man roots and couldn't get a deal done with NJPW. Khan can offer a big world outside of WWE.

WWE is the biggest fish, so Vince is definitely #1, and I think there is an argument for Stephanie or Nick Khan as the 2nd most influential. So for, that I did overstate my position, but no wrestler is contributing more then the people negotiating the deals. Maybe John Cena or the Rock, but even then the company kept rolling without them.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Vince uses his cheque book to poach talent, he steals ideas, he's often behind the curve of digital trends. He's more 'influenced' than 'influencer' - it's just a case of him having a better nose for business than his competitors.

I think TK's been great for the business, the shot in the arm wrestling needed. TK as a creator however is undeniably derivative.

That leaves the most influencial guy in wrestling the past two decades as, drum roll please ......... Dana White. Yes I know he's not strictly in the business but as a promoter he's influenced how feuds, fighters and events are presented and he's hit that sweet spot between sports entertainment and legit combat sports.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Dude I can't stand him with that said he needs to get on TV and heel it up. I think he could pull it off


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I mean… is there any doubt that he’s joking here? But it riles up the masses so keep trolling Mr. Khan!


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Obviously it's a joke on his side, but its actually true. Hes an owner of the most successful US company not named WWE since WCW.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Also, arent AEW guys treated like employees and not independent contractors like WWE does? If so, then it means insurance for everybody and that's a revolution in this business.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Well… He’s not wrong.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Martyn said:


> Also, arent AEW guys treated like employees and not independent contractors like WWE does? If so, then it means insurance for everybody and that's a revolution in this business.


Nope. Only the ones who does some sort of backstage work besides wrestling. Daniels/Dustin is scouting/training, QT is producing etc.
But the regular guys who just wrestle is independent contractors like everywhere else.. Why else would they be allowed to take independent bookings?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Prized Fighter said:


> I disagree that he is the most influential in the past 20 years, but he is definitely 2nd behind Vince. Anybody who says otherwise is lying.


What has he influenced?

Cody and The Bucks with Uncle Daves help created "All In". If Shahid Khan didn't open his chequebook, you would be talking about ROH/NJPW as the anti-WWE smark loving promotion.

Has Tony Khan personally been more influential than Vince, Steph, The Rock, John Cena, Jerry/Jeff Jarrett, The Elite, DDP, Ed Nordholm/Matt Hardy, Sami Zayn, Titus O'Neil, Triple H, Ronda Rousey, AJ Lee, Conrad Thompson, Dave Meltzer, CM Punk, Colt Cobana, Jim Cornette.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> Nope. Only the ones who does some sort of backstage work besides wrestling. Daniels/Dustin is scouting/training, QT is producing etc.
> But the regular guys who just wrestle is independent contractors like everywhere else.. Why else would they be allowed to take independent bookings?


Being allowed to take independent bookings is one thing. They do have health and dental care covered by AEW.









All Elite Wrestling Will Offer Health Insurance


As All Elite Wrestling continues to establish itself in the wrestling world, the decision to offer performers health insurance could cause some from the WWE to jump ship to the new promotion. Could this cause some performers to leave the WWE?




www.muscleandfitness.com


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Martyn said:


> Being allowed to take independent bookings is one thing. They do have health and dental care covered by AEW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as I understood this was a misinterpetation, as only wrestlers who ALSO work backstage will get health inssurance:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/bno5jf

Here even Tony said a pure wrestler is not insurable:









AEW, Healthcare, and the Sweeping Change Wrestlers Hope Is Coming Next


AEW is already making some waves with its labor practices, which could signal what’s coming next for healthcare in professional wrestling.




www.fanbyte.com


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Martyn said:


> Being allowed to take independent bookings is one thing. They do have health and dental care covered by AEW.
> 
> http://[URL]https://www.muscleandfi...restlers-health-insurance-chris-jericho-says/[/URL]


Yep, I remember that article.. They SAID they would provide it for everyone, but they didn´t


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Its sad if true. They were really vocal about it in the early days of the company.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Vince, The Rock, Dunn, Barrios, Stephanie and Triple H are all easily more influential than Khan. Influence has to do with shaping the product, its marketing, branding, production, crossover appeal etc., for better or worse. So much has happened in that time under their watch, from an IPO, brand split and Rock kicking down Hollywood's door, to the launch of the Network, multi-billion-dollar distribution deals, launch of NXT and the Women's Evolution. 

It's possible Khan will become the single most influential wrestling figure in the next 20 years, but AEW didn't exist for 18 of the 20 years in question. Hindsight is 20/20, so if you ask the same question in 2040, even if AEW becomes a massive success and the #1 North American brand in wrestling, it will be 2019-2029 that are remembered as Khan's decades, not 2000-2020.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

the_flock said:


> What has he influenced?
> 
> Cody and The Bucks with Uncle Daves help created "All In". If Shahid Khan didn't open his chequebook, you would be talking about ROH/NJPW as the anti-WWE smark loving promotion.
> 
> Has Tony Khan personally been more influential than Vince, Steph, The Rock, John Cena, Jerry/Jeff Jarrett, The Elite, DDP, Ed Nordholm/Matt Hardy, Sami Zayn, Titus O'Neil, Triple H, Ronda Rousey, AJ Lee, Conrad Thompson, Dave Meltzer, CM Punk, Colt Cobana, Jim Cornette.


Without Khan, AEW isn't a thing, the Bucks/Cody/Omega are just names on the Indies/Japan or in random segments on Raw/SmackDown. They would exactly like Punk/Bryan and being spokes on WWE's wheel. At best, Omega ends up like AJ Styles and that isn't anywhere near as influencial as what AEW is currently.

He negotiated the biggest non-WWE tv deal in history. Giving a major platform to tons of newer wrestlers and and a viable financial option for those that want to leave WWE. TNA was a 2nd option, but they never sold the amount of tickets AEW sells or produced the PPV buys.

Vince - I already said that I think Vince is the most influential guy in wrestling.

Stephanie - She is up there, but she made some changes to how women are viewed in WWE, but as an industry as whole, she hasn't done much.

The Rock - He is one of the best performers of all time and is as influencial as any wrestler can be for wrestling, but the people who run the business are the ones that influence the industry the most.

John Cena - I will give you that he was very influential, but he was also as much as a determent as he was benefit to wrestling.

Jeff Jarrett - I already explained why the TNA arguments is wrong

The Elite/CM Punk - Explained above

Every other name you mentioned is just laughable.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Martyn said:


> Its sad if true. They were really vocal about it in the early days of the company.


Well, almost ½ of them does some sort of extra job just to qualify for the insurance  
Okay exaggerated of course, but Billy Gunn, Dustin, Colt Cabana, Luther, Daniels, Leva Bates, Brandon Cutler, Jericho, Henry, Paul Wight, QT just to name a few is ALSO listed as coaches, producers or something besides their on-screen role.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

You people are sensitive AF.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Prized Fighter said:


> Without Khan


If you are unaware of how influential the people I've mentioned have been in the world of wrestling and beyond then more fool you if you think someone outspending their means is an influence.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I honestly don't know who it would be. As bad as the WWE has gotten, how could it be any of them? I would honestly say Dixie over any of the WWE clowns.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> Without Khan, AEW isn't a thing, the Bucks/Cody/Omega are just names on the Indies/Japan or in random segments on Raw/SmackDown. They would exactly like Punk/Bryan and being spokes on WWE's wheel. At best, Omega ends up like AJ Styles and that isn't anywhere near as influencial as what AEW is currently.
> 
> He negotiated the biggest non-WWE tv deal in history. Giving a major platform to tons of newer wrestlers and and a viable financial option for those that want to leave WWE. TNA was a 2nd option, but they never sold the amount of tickets AEW sells or produced the PPV buys.


Lets be real, with the success of All In if it wasn't Tony Khan it would've been someone else approaching The Elite and friends to do a full time promotion and if there never was an approach they probably would've done it themselves just with a smaller budget. Khan got in first and executed before anyone else could but lets not pretend something like AEW wouldn't exist without him.

The TV deal is because of his fathers media contacts and being an option for ex WWE guys unfortunately doesn't make you influential. I still stand by TNA being entirely more successful than AEW but if you want to strictly look at ticket sales and PPV buys then yes, AEW wins.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

If the question was who's had the most impact in the last 20 years, he'd be pretty high up there with Vince, Steph, and the Benoit incident. 

Influence though idk. I tend to associate influence with somebody that gets folk to copy their style or ways, you know things of that nature.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Probably is. That said, AEW doesn't happen without The Elite existing & Cody leaving WWE. But they also needed Sugar Tony's dad's cash. And, frankly, they needed WWE to get as god-awful as it did, too.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I might say Jericho. From being the cool funny heel, to the hybrid technical high flier wrestling style, and even being sure to aim right at hardcore fans. He might have caused the most influence the last 20 years.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I still stand by TNA being entirely more successful than AEW but if you want to *strictly look at ticket sales and PPV buys then yes, AEW wins.*


 Where else should I look if not at making money from the shows?


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

All it took was having a billionaire for a father. Jericho’s annoying self must be rubbing off on this guy.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

the_flock said:


> If you are unaware of how influential the people I've mentioned have been in the world of wrestling and beyond then more fool you if you think someone outspending their means is an influence.


Dude, you listed Sami Zayn and Titus O'Neil and I am supposed to take the opinion seriously?

Outspending his means? Do you think Tony Khan is some random guy that won a lottery? His dad put in an initial investment, but all the money since either came from the TV deal or his own pocket.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Have to agree with him. He has changed the game.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> I might say Jericho. From being the cool funny heel, to the hybrid technical high flier wrestling style, and even being sure to aim right at hardcore fans. He might have caused the most influence the last 20 years.


It shocks me that people have not mentioned Chris Benoit.

I know it's in a very negative light, but he has been an influence on a lot of the changes in wrestling within the last 20 years


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Prized Fighter said:


> Without Khan, AEW isn't a thing, the Bucks/Cody/Omega are just names on the Indies/Japan or in random segments on Raw/SmackDown. They would exactly like Punk/Bryan and being spokes on WWE's wheel. At best, Omega ends up like AJ Styles and that isn't anywhere near as influencial as what AEW is currently.
> 
> He negotiated the biggest non-WWE tv deal in history. Giving a major platform to tons of newer wrestlers and and a viable financial option for those that want to leave WWE. TNA was a 2nd option, but they never sold the amount of tickets AEW sells or produced the PPV buys.
> 
> ...


The same Stephanie McMahon who was head of creative.

The same Stephanie McMahon that has run WWE from a outside media marketing standpoint the last 15 years?

Without Stephanie(and I am not a fan btw), there is no way WWE gets to be the public figure it is today.

John Cena holds the record for most Make-a-Wish wishes, that doesn't happen without Stephanie.

You want to know why the business is at the point where companies are making billions while getting shitty ratings, Stephanie has a lot to do with it.

Tony Khan doesn't get his TV deal if Stephanie doesn't help make WWE what it is today.

You should probably do your own research because you are wrong multiple times in this post. Steph is just the most egregious


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> It shocks me that people have not mentioned Chris Benoit.
> 
> I know it's in a very negative light, but he has been an influence on a lot of the changes in wrestling within the last 20 years


He's up there for sure. Though I leaned Jericho since his personality gets stole from too. Not to many folk match Benoit's pure intensity as apart of the character.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> The same Stephanie McMahon who was head of creative.
> 
> The same Stephanie McMahon that has run WWE from a outside media marketing standpoint the last 15 years?
> 
> ...


Yeah she's done a fuck ton to help WWE business wise, even if they seem like no brainer type things, she was the one to initiate it.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

We all know it was meant as a joke. But BS like this still isn't a good look for the boss of a Wrestling company.

What's really sad and pathetic is that some people on here even unironically agree with this 'joke'...

Lol.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

He is not the most influential name in the past 20year by a long shot,I think he's clearly playing & goading there 

I think that comment was about showing how much of a force he wants to become 

And you've got idiots in the comments talking about his ratings and views so far,he's still a young pup,in his 2nd full year of business,people talking about ratings like the guy isn't already an extremely powerful & wealthy individual,he can bring plenty to the business,AEW is doing a lot wrong right now but it's doing a hell of a lot right and a lot better things than WWE even though WWE is still the hottest ticket in town 

Stupid comment from Khan,but he believes in himself & what he can do and people ripping into him about ratings on Twitter doesn't take away how wealthy & powerful he is,


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

The correct answer is anyone who was involved with highlighting the issues of concussions and brain trauma are the most influential people of the last 20 years.

Secondly are the people who have actively pushed women's wrestling to the fore.

3rd is The Rock, he is the biggest wrestling star of the biggest peak in wrestling and is now the number 1 actor in Hollywood. If he wanted to he could literally create his own wrestling company tomorrow and by the end of the month would be the biggest promotion in the world.

4th are Jeff, Jerry Jarrett and Dixie Carter. Who actually created the number 2 promotion in the world out of their own back pocket and kept the company alive for nearly 2 decades whilst having a lasting legacy which we still see today whether it's from the X division in AJ Styles, Somoa Joe, Christopher Daniels, Kaz etc to the knockouts and reigniting peoples careers in Sting and Kurt Angle.

5th is John Cena, the biggest active wrestling star of the last 20 years. In the top 10 wrestling draws. Breaking in to Hollywood and has the most make a wish donations of any celebrity.

6th is an unsung hero in Colt Cobana as he carved the way for wrestling stars to make a livelihood from creating their own branded merchandise without the machine behind them.

7th is Ed Nordholm and Matt Hardy who through their broken universe brought a lifeline to the dead and buried TNA and the lasting legacy is still felt over 5 years later. If it wasn't for them there wouldn't have been a Wyatt family compound, cinematic matches, The Field and Sister Abigail etc etc.

8th are The Elite/Bullet Club and ROH/NJPW. They helped make Indie wrestling immensely popular, to the point that NJPW were going to take WWE head on in the US and ROH were for a time the number 2 promotion in the US. This helped pave the way for the sold out All In in WWE's backyard which in turn led to the creation of AEW.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> Dude has shook up the pro wrestling world more than anyone else has. I mean major network, stars, growing at a great rate. Like this wasn’t some flash in the pan venture. He’s created a legit major wrestling promotion.


You’re going to make some of these WWE fanboys upset lol


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Bah, just a gif.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I don’t know about “influential,” but I certainly think no one has changed the wrestling business in the past 20 years than Tony Khan. Just look at what AEW has meant for pro wrestling. It’s been a godsend for the wrestlers and the fans, and the industry is benefitting from its existence.

The thing is, Tony didn’t do it alone. I think AEW is the result of a perfect storm of events. The fans were hungry for an alternative to the WWE, Tony Khan had a vision (and the financial means) for a new company, and suddenly guys like the Bucks, Kenny, Cody, Hangman, etc. were all available. It was the perfect situation.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

the_flock said:


> Was it though.
> 
> It might come across that way, but this guy has a massive ego.
> 
> Was it a joke when he said he's learned from WCW about not what to do.


*No, and they made excuses for that too because they think he can do no wrong.*


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

It has to be The Young Bucks, no? From the indy scene they managed to build a huge fanbase for themselves, and sold more merch than all(?) other people in the business at certain points, whilst still remaining independent. Without them I don't think AEW happens, or at least it wouldn't happen in the way it has. Cody managed to stay relevant on the indies because of BTE. BTE also introduced Omega to a wider audience, as well as Hangman and Marty. I find them boring as wrestlers, but I think they deserve to go down in some sort of HoF for what they managed from the outside, in a WWE dominated industry


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

A 5 page thread because the guy posted a gif on Twitter, amazing.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ouzen said:


> A 5 page thread because the guy posted a gif on Twitter, amazing.


Tony Khan being the most over non-wrestler on the platform confirmed.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Outlaw91 said:


> Where else should I look if not at making money from the shows?


There are more revenue streams then simply PPV buys and ticket sales. For example, TNA had bigger and better merchandise deals, more international television deals (Therefore more money coming in with rights fees), more international PPV deals, proper house show schedules, larger following on social media etc.

AEW is very strong in the PPV sales and ticket sales but that is kind of where it ends for them. Aren't they like 40 million in the hole for a video game?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Yeah, it's a bit of a joke on his part but, well, is he wrong? 

Ok, he's not THE NUMBER ONE influential person of all time in all of pro wrestling but he's got to be in the top 10 of the decade. He's bankrolling, and booking in an AEW kinda way, the first promotion to gain ground on WWE in ages. He's helping to establish a more talent-friendly alternative workplace for wrestlers, both current performers and legends. Like, hate or indifferent to what he's doing, you have to admit he has the pro wrestling world's attention. He's a rich wrestling nerd with the funds to live a dream and has turned out to be pretty decent at it all things considered. I think it's sort of fun that he could, and does, have professional sports teams to play with but still wanted to give as dorky, difficult and monopoly-controlled in this era a business as pro wrestling a go and managed to make it work. 

I wonder what Tony's account here was before he jumped into being a real promoter? He's a lifelong wrestling fan and the right age to have used old school forums like this one at some point.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

GothicBohemian said:


> I wonder what Tony's account here was before he jumped into being a real promoter? He's a lifelong wrestling fan and the right age to have used old school forums like this one at some point.


He used to post on the Death Valley Driver forum as "Coach Tony K".


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

The funny part is that if you judge him by his booking and promotion abilities, he's like Jim Herd and Vince Russo rolled into one.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Many people have embarrassed themselves here. From both sides. 

TK might’ve meant it as a joke, but actually I am sure in his mind he truly feels this way. A joke is meant to be funny. This wasn’t. 

Then at the same time, those who are outraged by TK feeling this way. Lmao. It’s all subjective.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

And to think people were talking all that shit about snowflakes and SJW in that Max Caster thread...

This thread is proof positive that this board is no better than Twitter tbh. Get so pissy over the smallest shit.

But to the thread....I wouldn'tsay influential but I will say he's made one hell of an impact in the industry.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

I mean, within the past 20 years he is in the conversation but KNOWING VINCE, the most influential is still gonna be him until he does because Vince is a workaholic


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> And to think people were talking all that shit about snowflakes and SJW in that Max Caster thread...
> 
> This thread is proof positive that this board is no better than Twitter tbh. Get so pissy over the smallest shit.
> 
> But to the thread....I wouldn'tsay influential but I will say he's made one hell of an impact in the industry.


stop acting like there isnt a difference between someone criticizing Tony Khan here and someone saying Max Caster should lose their job because of comments made. CRITICISM DOES NOT EQUAL YOU WANTING SOMEONE CANCELLED. idk why that became a talking point over the past 5 years


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *But I'm wrong for calling him a self-centered douchebag? 😂*


you are wrong because you forgot to add cokehead...


----------

